# My Broken Tailbone



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

You didn't mention it, so I am guessing that you did not sue the owners of Rebel for medical reimbursement (not to mention pain and suffering). I applaud Leo for his guardianship over you! Good boy!!! The owners of Rebel were totally at fault and should have been held accountable, IMHO. I would have had a steak grilling in Leo's honor that afternoon, myself. Anyway ... good story! I can only imagine the chaos....


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Boy, that must have been scary! Any dog can be scary when they are in the protective mode. I hope you have no lasting pain from the injury. I think it would be interesting to see how many of us have had a serious injury caused by our wonderful Goldens. I did break my shoulder in 4 places while carrying the laundery basket down the stairs-stepped on a puppy toy, lost my balance and went face-first down 8 steps. It was a TERRIBLE few weeks-it was my right shoulder and I'm right handed. I couldn't do a thing for a couple of weeks-thank goodness for my husband and children-all married, but live close-by. Coach was a very young puppy-about 10 weeks and I couldn't even pick him up to take him outside because my shoulder hurt so much. I'm sure other members have had similar experiences.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

nothing serious like that. I was teaching our last dog Charlie to do "high-five" and he missed my hand and scratched my face. I had a pretty cool looking scratch from the bottom of my right eye to my chin for a few days. Like i said, nothing serious, but really cool looking.


----------

